# The Crew  Beta Key zu vergeben



## foxplayer (26. August 2014)

Tach,
 Ich hab einen zusätzlichen Key (Uplay) für die The Crew Closed Beta geschickt bekommen, welche noch bis zum 29. August läuft. Falls also jemand interessiert ist, einfach melden 

EDIT: Key vergeben.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2014)

Hey - ich hab zwar einen, aber ein Kumpel hatte nicht so viel Glück.
Wenn du den noch übrig hättest, würd ich ihn gerne für ihn nehmen.


----------



## foxplayer (26. August 2014)

Sorry für die späte Antwort  Ok, ich schick dir den Key per PM


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2014)

Kein Problem - geht ja eh noch bis Freitag 

Dank dir schön!


----------

